# [Gelöst] 850 Evo wird nicht erkannt.



## Shaakpi (1. August 2015)

*[Gelöst] 850 Evo wird nicht erkannt.*

[Gelöst]

Hallo,

habe mir mal wieder eine SSD (Samsung 850 Evo 1TB) zugelegt. In meinem PC sind bereits 2Stk verbaut, welche auch ohne Probleme laufen. Nun soll in meinem Arbeitslaptop (MSI GE70 2PC Apache = Win 10 / Intel i-54210H / Geforce GTX 850M / 8GB RAM/ 1TB HDD) die oben genannte SSD rein.

Vorab: Ja ich habe gegoogelt / SuFu genutzt. Ja andere hatten ähnliche probleme. Alles versucht, nichts geklappt.
Nun zum Problem:

Die SSD wird vom Samsung Data Migration Programm nicht erkannt. Zuerst war die SSD nicht unter den Festplatten aufgelistet, also habe ich (wie bei den 2SSD's im PC) den Datenträger ein Volumen und einen Pfad zugewiesen (Heißt nun D). Wenn ich nun am Laptop versuche die SSD über das Data Migration Programm anzuschleißen zeigt es mir keine vorhandene SSD an (Am PC funktioniert das ohne probleme!)

Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Habe bereits 2x Volumen neu Formatiert, 2x Das Programm neu Instaliert, 5x neugestartet v.v

mfg

ShaakPi

/e

Im Samsung Magician (überwachungs tool) steht nur Microsoft Storage Space Device und kein Samsung produkt wie beim PC... langsam komme ich mir doof vor :o

/e²

Nach weiteren stunden tüfteln und versuchen immer noch kein Fortschritt:

SSD wird als Speichermedium am PC erkannt, am Laptop aber nicht. Klonen ist am PC möglich, am Laptop aber nicht.


----------



## freieswort (1. August 2015)

*AW: 850 Evo wird nicht erkannt.*

manche mainboards haben probleme mit manchen ssd's, kommt immer wieder mal vor, es hilft oft das bios zu aktualisieren, sieh nach ob es für dein board eine neuere version gibt


----------



## Shaakpi (1. August 2015)

*AW: 850 Evo wird nicht erkannt.*

MB hat erst vor einem Monat das neuste update bekommen. Wenn ich die SSD einbaue, erkennt das System auch diese und kann auf diese Booten. Lediglich das Klonen der Festplatte macht mir nun zu schaffen da dies nicht wie gewünscht über die Hauseigene Samsung Software geht.

/e

[Gelöst]

Habe nun Acronis True Image 15 geholt und damit hat es funktioniert.... SSD in Laptop eingebaut, HDD an USB-Adapter gehangen und geklont. Ist mir zwar immer noch schleierhaft warum das Klonen via Samsung Software nicht ging (wie gesagt habe bereits 2 SSD's im PC), aber hey, es funktioniert und der aufwand hat sich gelohnt


----------

